# Lisa Hampson, Major, CO 7 Intelligence Company



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2017)

“ It is with great sorrow that we announce the passing of Major Lisa Hampson, CO of 7 Intelligence Company, early morning, Sunday 19th of March 2017 at the Queensway Carleton Hospital. Lisa was admitted to hospital two weeks ago with serious health problems. She underwent surgery and there were good indications that her health may improve.  Sadly that did not happen. 
 
Lisa is survived by her husband, LCol Jim Hampson, (CO 30th Fd Regiment, RCA) and her sons Morgan and Brendan.  
 
Lisa will be greatly missed by all the former members of 2 Intelligence Platoon, serving members of 7 Intelligence Company, the Intelligence Branch, and all those whom she has had contact with within the Defence community.”
 
The following details were released earlier this afternoon:
 
24 Mar 17: Public Viewing
Loc: Tubman Funeral Home (3440 Richmond Rd Ottawa)
Timing: 1700-1900
Dress: DEU with ribbons (or comparable attire)
 
25 Mar 17: Funeral Service
Timing: 1030
Loc: St. Barnabas Church downtown (70 James St)
Dress: DEU with medals (or comparable attire)


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2017)

From the CMIA:


> On behalf of the President and Board of Directors, it is with great sorrow that we announce the passing of Maj Lisa Hampson, CO 7 Intelligence Company Ottawa.
> 
> Lisa passed away on 19 March 2017 after a short illness.
> 
> ...




http://www.tubmanfuneralhomes.com/families-in-our-care/lisa-a-hampson/2067/


> Service Date: March 25, 2017
> Funeral Home Nepean - Garden Chapel
> Church St. Barnabas Anglican Church
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2017)

Condolences to family, colleagues & friends


----------

